# How-To Convert a I9000 rom to the sch-I500 phone.



## jmccaughin (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello all. I am wondering if it is at all possible to convert a rom built for the I9000 to make it work on a I500. If anyone knows how to do this, please reply.

thank you in advance


----------

